# High stilts on concrete



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

You know the deal.... you walk into a house and you see the 9' ceilings and the first thing that comes to mind (at least for me) is cranked up high stilts in the 10' 6" or higher garage (hopefully it ain't loaded with trim). I tape with a bazooka and coat with a box but skim by hand. I don't drop much mud, but it only takes a nickel sized drop to get you sliding. Been trying to use my baker scaffold to keep from breaking any bones.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

deal with it on a day to day you think mud is bad try a piece of steel conduit(freekin electricians) jacked up tallthat mud will give you a ride also but its hard to blame someone for that


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

chris said:


> deal with it on a day to day you think mud is bad try a piece of steel conduit(freekin electricians) jacked up tallthat mud will give you a ride also but its hard to blame someone for that


 I've been there. One time, in a sunken living room, the stone masons took lunch brake, used full mud buckets as seats and didn't put 'em back where they found 'em. I entered the room never looking down and into the wall I went. I made a 16"x4' hole in the wall and took a siding nail in the arm. I hope they were comfortable, thats most important.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

what is it about masons??? they think that every mud bucket, and every other tool or pieace of material on the job site was placed there for their convience.

I try to get along with every trade, cept the masons,,,, I tell em right quick "I didn't bring them buckets here for you, If you can't ASK for em,, then by-golly, leave em alone!!!!!!"


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> You know the deal.... you walk into a house and you see the 9' ceilings and the first thing that comes to mind (at least for me) is cranked up high stilts in the 10' 6" or higher garage (hopefully it ain't loaded with trim). I tape with a bazooka and coat with a box but skim by hand. I don't drop much mud, but it only takes a nickel sized drop to get you sliding. Been trying to use my baker scaffold to keep from breaking any bones.


A broken bone means no work. I would do the same. slow ,,but safer .
wood floors will give a bit. Concrete don't budge a bit.

old guy I worked with tripped over steps to house from garage .
cracked a bone in his elbow . was out of commission for 4 weeks.
The scaffold was sitting there with 10' planks. He thought the stilts would be faster . cost him 4 pay checks .


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> You know the deal.... you walk into a house and you see the 9' ceilings and the first thing that comes to mind (at least for me) is cranked up high stilts in the 10' 6" or higher garage (hopefully it ain't loaded with trim). I tape with a bazooka and coat with a box but skim by hand. I don't drop much mud, but it only takes a nickel sized drop to get you sliding. Been trying to use my baker scaffold to keep from breaking any bones.


Horrible feeling when you start sliding on wet mud. Will definitely wake you up. I have only fallen once in all the years and I think i was sabotaged came back after lunch put high stilts on took one step both wing nuts fell out of right stilt stilt dropped when I stepped down and down I went luckily their was a 3' high stage right in front of me so I was able to catch myself.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> what is it about masons??? they think that every mud bucket, and every other tool or pieace of material on the job site was placed there for their convience.
> 
> I try to get along with every trade, cept the masons,,,, I tell em right quick "I didn't bring them buckets here for you, If you can't ASK for em,, then by-golly, leave em alone!!!!!!"


LOL, true, but as one brickies/mason buddy said to me, if your missing a plank, go in the house, the F'n taper stole it. so I always offer to buy them coffee for use of their planks. they always say no to the coffee, but say thanks for asking first and lend me their planks. Most trouble we get into with the brickies sometimes is RADIO WARS:furious:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I had 2 bad falls, but no injury, just some laundry to do when I got home:whistling2:

One I was lucky, heating vent cut out too large, Fell right down to the crown jewels, it hurt:blink:

The other was my own fault, my top strap was missing, so I replaced it with one of my ex wife's belts I got from her closet I took a few steps, and the belt broke and I fell hard by a patio door. I ended up with with my face being 6" from a brickie, who was going"dude, you alright, that must of hurt !!!


----------



## WhiskeyJack (Aug 17, 2011)

I have never fallen off stilts, but the shaft on one of my skywalkers broke while I was up fully extended. I had to hop on one foot to a bench so I could get down. I'm glad I was close to a wall.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

WhiskeyJack said:


> I have never fallen off stilts, but the shaft on one of my skywalkers broke while I was up fully extended. I had to hop on one foot to a bench so I could get down. I'm glad I was close to a wall.


Gives ya something to look forward to,,, don't it???


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

WhiskeyJack said:


> I have never fallen off stilts, but the shaft on one of my skywalkers broke while I was up fully extended. I had to hop on one foot to a bench so I could get down. I'm glad I was close to a wall.


hhhhmmmmm









I thought it was just 2Bjr that had a pair of lemon sky walkers, his now sit idle in my garage


----------



## WhiskeyJack (Aug 17, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Gives ya something to look forward to,,, don't it???


 I've fallen off scaffolding. I think that's good enough for this guy.


----------



## WhiskeyJack (Aug 17, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> hhhhmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried to contact Marshalltown to see if I could get a new shaft. Never heard back from them. 

I did end up buying a new pair. I like them so much better than the other brands I've worn.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

WhiskeyJack said:


> I tried to contact Marshalltown to see if I could get a new shaft. Never heard back from them.
> 
> I did end up buying a new pair. I like them so much better than the other brands I've worn.


Johnny walkers..


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Did the splits on my stilts Friday. Thought we could get the top band boxed out before the end of the day. Was totally my fault, I didnt scrap up the mud off the floor. Luckily I am no worse for wear. Did find out that I pretty limber for being 6'2" 235 an 40 years old. I will have safety first on my mind from now on tho


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

I fell off a drywall bench (I still swear my dad pushed me off) when I was 15 almost broke my ankle doctor said it was the closest thing to a break I could have done. I still use stilits but i dont like benches any more


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

When your shoes were down to the screws ..That can be a a$$ buster on concrete..:whistling2:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I was on a shorter pair of stilts one day running the tube while one of my guys were on my high stilts jacked up to the max wiping down, he goes way over 6-6 plus the height of the stilts he also goes around 260- 280 lbs as he tripped on a cord all I could hears was the heavy stomping as he was heading towards me, uff dah me!!! a towering giant about to crash on top of me and pile drive me into the floor using my measly 160 lbs to cushion his fall,,, no way I braced for the worst and turned against him with my shoulder and managed to roll him around me thank god.... boom thought he was gonna fall through the floor into the basement...


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

It is times like that you need a video camera running.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Lower man usualy wins... is he still a friend


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

Life is full of risks. Relating from experience, whether you're walking with both feet on the ground, on stilts, on the top plate of a partition, walking high steel, working on a roof, climbing ladders, walking planks on scaffold, walking planks spanning stair wells, etc., etc. etc.. Know the risks, assess the risks, address the risks, and be situational aware. "Look before you leap", and when you do leap, keep your senses engaged 360 degrees. Like most things experienced in life ... there are no absolutes and no guarantees of things being "safe", only more safe ... safer. Arrogance and ignorance are the killers.


----------



## Gibstopper (Aug 30, 2012)

Have used stilts for 25 years. Have had durastilts some cheap Chinese ones and my favorite skywalkers. Have had a few spills but I believe stilts are safer than any other scaffold. But I bought a new pair of skywalkers 3 months ago. And had them on full extension. And fell twice in a matter of minutes. Came down hard on both my knees. Still sore now :-(
All I can say. Sand the bottom of new shinny slippery stilts. Love my stilts.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Gibstopper said:


> _*I believe stilts are safer than any other scaffold.*_ But I bought a new pair of skywalkers 3 months ago. And had them on full extension. _*And fell twice in a matter of minutes. Came down hard on both my knees. Still sore now :-(*_
> All I can say. Sand the bottom of new shinny slippery stilts. Love my stilts.


How many times have you fallen off other types of scaffold?


----------



## Gibstopper (Aug 30, 2012)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> How many times have you fallen off other types of scaffold?


Have. Had planks break on me. And have walked of the end of some scaffold. Maybe I'm just accident prone. Lol.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I actually havent had any bad stilts or scaffold or plank spills....Yet.

But once i was spraying an outside roof on an old smalltown pub, I was doing second coat and its a bit hard to see where you have sprayed as its same colour over top of same colour, Anyway i sprayed a run up and down as you do in a little day dream (Maybe a micro black out :blink Or thinking about sex :whistling2: Anyhoo, I steped forward onto wet paint, I knew i did as i steped forward but i couldnt turn back, Stomp, And slipped sideways, Man it was like stepping on ice, So here i was feet first sliding off this roof on wet paint getting it from heel up my legs, Gettin a wedgey on the nails and paint on my arse cheeks and back all in a split second heading towards the guttering, Lucky me there was a veranda there with clear plastic roof sheeting on it, So boom, I hit that arse first smashed it up as it was old and brittle and i got hooked up in the framing, Phew, At lest i didnt hit the deck, Turns out, I was smack bang above the main entrance doors so the customers on a sat arvo heard, Bang, Then crash, And here was my legs hangin outside above the doors for all to see, There was about 10 drinkers in side, 8 laughed, 2 came to see if i was ok, Man i had the shakes, But if you fall off a horse you gotta get back up and carry on, So i did, Shaking, Got it finished, Man that shower hurt that night, Dryed paint in my leg hairs and i was scratched grazed and cut with dryed paint in it, That day, I learned i wasnt bullet proof.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Hahahahaha :laughing: That was nearly as good as your horny pill story :thumbup:
LMFTOANPM


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Hahahahaha :laughing: That was nearly as good as your horny pill story :thumbup:
> LMFTOANPM


[email protected], Laughing at someone elses mis fortune , Shame no one filmed it, I might have won americas funnyest home videos, Sept, Im not a yank, Maybe i could have enter NZs funnest home videos and won a sheep :yes:

So whats LMFTOANPM?? Laughing my.............


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> [email protected], Laughing at someone elses mis fortune , Shame no one filmed it, I might have won americas funnyest home videos, Sept, Im not a yank, Maybe i could have enter NZs funnest home videos and won a sheep :yes:


Well at least they laughed

Once I was fire taping a roof done in drywall with another taper. I was wiping behind him well he ran the zook. Suddenly I fell through the roof, did a 10 point landing on a 2 step bench then rolled to the floor,,,,, I was fine

But 15 minutes later I could her the Superintendent talking to some workers in the other room, he asked" Which taper fell through the roof",,,,,,,,,, some one replied "The FAT one":furious:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> So whats LMFTOANPM?? Laughing my.............


*L*aughed *M*y *F*riggin *T*its *O*ff *A*nd *N*early *P*issed *M*yself.


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

I've never fallen off stilts or scaffolding (yet), but I did see something pretty funny on an old crew. Our boss fell off a double scaffold (not funny) and a coworker was right there and caught him like he was holding a baby(hilarious)! He started rocking him and the boss was like "thanks bro but you can put me down now!" :blink:

Another guy from that crew was walking backwards stomping a ceiling and walked right off the second floor landing. One of his legs punched a hole in the floor while his other foot landed over a joist. He got up, walked back up the steps and went back to stomping, didn't even bother him. Talk about landing just right!

I was up on a ladder cleaning a light in a shop a few years ago. About 15 feet up with the top of the ladder up against one of the I-beams that supported the roof. I must have been in my own little world cause I didn't notice the sound of a coworker running the crane towards me... I looked behind me at the last second to see the crane smack the ladder and send me flyin. Somehow I managed to land like a cat on one of the 1/4" wide slats in the burn table! Good thing too, those slats had razor sharp slag burned onto them. I would have looked like I picked a fight with Freddy Kruger.


----------

